# Member of the Month May 2009 - TheKingElessar



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

*​* 
TheKingElessar​ 
This month we'd like to award TheKingElessar. He's a friendly and helpful poster and is active all over the site, often making a particular effort to help people. He is also relatively new to Heresy, but in his short time here has made a name for himself as a very positive member of the forums.



> *Real name:* Rick Andrews
> *Heresy Online user name:* TheKingElessar
> *Main Army:* Ulthwe Eldar...at the minute
> *Location:* Northern Ireland
> ...


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Hazzah! Long live the King!


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

I may not always agree, but I always expect well thought out posts. Gratz TKE.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeeuuh!! I knew you would be member of the month some day, King! You've been welcoming every new member, it takes a lot of commitment for that, as well as posting great stuff all over the place, you deserve it!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Wayhay, Grats TSE  Well Deserved mate 

Anyway... No jokes?

One day Tom Thumb, Snow White, and Quasimodo are sitting around talking. All of the sudden Tom Thumb says, "You know, how do I know I'm the world's smallest man? Maybe I'm NOT the world's smallest man". And he got very depressed.
Then Snow White says, "How do I know I'm the most beautiful woman in the world? Perhaps there is someone more beautiful than me!" And she got very depressed.
Quasimodo then said, 'How do I know I'm the world's ugliest person? Maybe there is someone uglier than me!" And he, too, sank into depression.
One week later the three were all killed in a car crash. While in Heaven's waiting room, they were all entitled to a private conference with God, who would answer for them one question. After Tom Thumb's conference, he came out smiling and said, "It's all right, I am the world's smallest man". Snow White left God's chamber smiling also, "It's ok,"
she said, "I am the fairest of them all". Quasimodo came out of his conference scratching his head. He looked at the others and asked, "Who the hell is Martin Keown?"


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Congrats King
really well deserved 
lol keep seeing quality posts of yours all over the forums
Congratulations once again


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

Congratulations TKE! 

Well deserved!


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Really? He seems a bit of a loon if you ask me. Hmm... I guess this is what happens when you spike the koolaid with the wrong stuff..sigh

Congratulations bud! From what I've seen since my short hiatus you do deserve this! Now..keep up the good work...or else...

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for _all_ the comments, although the Martin Keown joke actually did make me LOL...

"I did my best, I have no regrets", although "I like shorts, they're comfy and easy to wear!"

+Rep for anyone who identifies the quotes (Yeah, another thread where I give out rep for an arbitrary reason!)

TKE - King of Awesome, and now, King of May!

PS - Look out MJ, King of Pop is next!!!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Hahahaha
"I like shorts they're comfy and easy to wear"
It's one of the kids in pokemon
ironically i think i remember the kid exactly
its the kid between pewter city and mount moon
haha
i think his name is youngster joey
i have a good memory for irrelevant shit

Congratulations once again on member of the month


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hail KingElessar, 

I got a clarinet here somewhere - I know it's not a trumpet but it'll have to do. "Daa daa daa dun, da daa, dun da daa" (suppose to be starwars).
Congrats and all the best,

Dusty


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Congrats and well deserved as he has been all over the place and giving out advice as well as helping new members. Good to see a new guy picking up the slack when us old guys need a nap.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks all again 
It's very nice to read such ebullient praise! 

:king:


----------



## inchesmon187 (Jun 3, 2009)

Congrats TheKingElessar maybe one day I too will experience the power and the glory of being the member of the month lol


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah! Another King for the ranks! WooT! We should distribute patches to the M'sotM. that would be cool, they could put them on their biker jackets! lol

Congrats TKE!

Commissar Ploss
your fellow king...*bow*...


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome, your highness, to my domain. *Bow* Allow my butler, LordWaffles, to take your coat...(can't wait to see how he reacts to _that_!) 
Between our Royal Selves we have nary a worry, in truth. As for patches, way cool! k:


----------



## terminatormonkey (May 6, 2009)

props dude. i saw you on about 90% of the threads out there, and youve always had somthing important to say. its about time they recognised you, although kinda hard not to.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> Welcome, your highness, to my domain. *Bow* Allow my butler, LordWaffles, to take your coat...(can't wait to see how he reacts to _that_!)
> Between our Royal Selves we have nary a worry, in truth. As for patches, way cool! k:


Aye! I bow to thE in thI house. Methinks we still needst the Royal biker vests and patches! It wouldst be awesome, two motorcycle riding kings! Ah, it 'tis good to be the king! :king:

i applaud you once again, sir!

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Well done chap. You most certainly have made an impact on your short stay so far! Keep it up!


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

cheers from me too, dude. hold on to vodka :grin:


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!! :victory:

Really well deserved, I see you everywhere I go, and it's all quality :grin:

Hail The King Elessar!!!!! :king:


----------



## triggerfinger (May 23, 2009)

good stuff man, good stuff.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Have not been around lately but realized a new month meant a new Member of the Month!

Congratulations on receiving the award!

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you, now the old King is dead, long live the King! I hear Jerusalem bells a-ringing...

:grin: It'll look egotistical to keep posting in this thread, so, if I don't thank you for saying 'well done' or whatever after this post - don't take it personally!


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I have only just started to notice your posts very recently but I would say you deserve it. Obviously me being me I have to say that obviously I deserved it more, but there you have it. Well done.


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

Congratulations! Well deserved.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Grats there mr :king: :mrgreen:


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

haha arsenal...like ass haha

congratulations


----------



## Mortalis (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations King


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Congrats man, you deserve it!



TheKingElessar said:


> TKE - King of Awesome, and now, King of May!
> 
> PS - Look out MJ, King of Pop is next!!!


Ok that is just creepy, considering.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

NurglingStomper said:


> Congrats man, you deserve it!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok that is just creepy, considering.


Yeah...forgot I posted that...


----------

